# COD4 multiplayer won't start



## punisher10 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi i when i run COD4 multiplayer it won't start. The screen would go black as if it were about to then a message pops up saying "iw3mp.exe has stopped working" Does anyone have any idea whats going on???


----------

